# Sexing Bolivian Rams (video)



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Tonight I took some video of my Bolivian Rams, not the greatest and be sure to turn your volume off, lots of crackling crap. You can see the reflection of my PJ's. 

I think #1 is a male, #2 & #3 females. Anyone?

Bolivian Ram #1: 




Bolivian Ram #2:


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats a nice honey gourami.

#1 I cant call. If you put a gun to my head Id say female

#2 I can't see properly, possibly female

#3 no idea

so.... pretty much I have no clue x 3... Need better video


----------

